# Rotten king stud repair between two windows



## act4181 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello,

This is my first time posting, but I've found a lot of useful information here in the past.  I'm helping a friend of mine with some water damage issues between two windows.  He found some areas of bad caulking around window trim and pulled off the siding to expose some water damage to the studs.  He's fixed the infiltration issue and has let the area dry out all summer so everything is nice and dry.  Normally this would be an easy patch job.

The tricky part is that this damage occurred between two windows. So both the cripples and both king studs are damaged.  I've posted two pictures of the are affected. The damage is worse going from right to left, despite the appearance of the far left cripple.  The far right cripple is actually in the worst shape, followed by the king stud to the left.  I think the cripple-king pair on the left is more or less ok, but the pair on the right should be replaced. But if we're going to fix one pair, it seems like it'd be better to replace both pairs.

Since there are two king studs right next to each other, what would be the best way to go about doing that.  Because of the windows, we can't sister in support pieces to the sides but would the windows themselves act like sister supports?  Could we just cut out one king at a time, replace, then nail the new pieces together once in place? Or just not bother since the wood is dry and just replace the single king stud? The cripples seem easy enough to handle, so its just the matter of the kings. 

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2017)

act4181 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first time posting, but I've found a lot of useful information here in the past.  I'm helping a friend of mine with some water damage issues between two windows.  He found some areas of bad caulking around window trim and pulled off the siding to expose some water damage to the studs.  He's fixed the infiltration issue and has let the area dry out all summer so everything is nice and dry.  Normally this would be an easy patch job.
> 
> ...



How wide are the windows, there might be a cheat here.
2x4 or 2x6 wall.


----------



## act4181 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the response! Windows are 36 inches wide and 2x4 wall depth.  

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2017)

act4181 said:


> Thanks for the response! Windows are 36 inches wide and 2x4 wall depth.
> 
> Thanks!



Do floor joists or ceiling joist land on the top of the wall. 
If yes then the ceiling will need to be supported for the full length of both windows.. This is a result of a poor window installation so they need to be re and re if not replaced. Change as much as you can that is black, anything questionable that is left wants to be treated with cut end treatment to kill what ever is there.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2VOrk1MuWY[/ame]


----------



## act4181 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sounds like a plan, thank you for the tip.  How should we go about replacing that king stud, however?  With the window and the other stud on the other, I can't scab a side support over the joint between the old stud and the splice.  Is it better to replace the whole stud or will the window-stud serve the same purpose?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2017)

act4181 said:


> Sounds like a plan, thank you for the tip.  How should we go about replacing that king stud, however?  With the window and the other stud on the other, I can't scab a side support over the joint between the old stud and the splice.  Is it better to replace the whole stud or will the window-stud serve the same purpose?
> 
> Appreciate the help.



I suspect that once you get into it you will be changing all four. I would start by pulling the windows and looking at the other cripples of both.:hide:


----------



## act4181 (Sep 11, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks! Guess this little project got a little longer...

Thank you!


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 11, 2017)

You also need to consider changing the window sils as well.


----------



## joecaption (Sep 11, 2017)

I agree with Neal, if the flashing was done right and there's house wrap installed correctly there was no need for caulking.
Caulking alway fails at some point.


----------

